# Brave women of Egypt



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Girls’ Revolution, an online initiative calling for Egyptian women’s voice to be heard, has begun a new campaign to free Egyptian women from the social limitations imposed on them.

This time, the group is going after the stigma in Egyptian society against women riding bicycles, as many deem it inappropriate and “unladylike.”

Girls


----------

